# Coppersafe Dosage



## Maria* (Apr 14, 2006)

I am experiencing an ich outbreak, and the directions on the bottle of Coppersafe I have say that 5mls per gal added once will treat the tank for a month. Sounds suspicous....I have read a post that states that the dosage (5mls per gal) should be added every two days for six days, with partial water changes on the in-between days (if ya know what i mean). This also sounds suspicous(i would be worried of overdosing....plus i have live plants--not good), although i think adding multiple doses sounds like a better way of combating ich, due to the life cycle and all. I'm confused. What do you think?


----------



## Maria* (Apr 14, 2006)

sorry, actual ratio is 5mls per 4 gals. i also removed the carbon filter from my filter system today....to prevent it from absorbing meds...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nope. You dose one time, and that dose lasts all month. Plain & simple. That's the difference between Coppersafe & other non-chelated brands of copper meds. Works great.


----------

